# Attention MiniMag AA collectors



## cbdudley (Sep 1, 2006)

I was in the local Wal-Mart yesterday (Richmond, VA - Brook / Parham Rd.), and they had several AA MiniMag in colors that I have not seen on the shelf before - bright purple and hot pink. The purple one is a true 1960's psychedelic purple, not the bluish color that has been reported recently. Now if they would just start making the AA LED model in some other colors!

By the way, the same store had the 3 AA LED model but had already sold out of the 2 AA version.


----------



## nakahoshi (Sep 1, 2006)

Walmart has always been the store to find the Pink and Purlple mags. Kinda like target, they have a copper color mag that you dont see many other places. 

-bobby


----------



## bimemrboy318 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for keeping a look out. I have not yet seen the purple in my local WalMart. But judging by their dwindling supply of all Mag products... I think a new order must be in the works.


----------



## turbodog (Sep 26, 2006)

I'd ask that any new posts in this thread be directed to the existing MM collection thread, please.


----------

